# Aufbau-Anfängerin braucht Hilfe



## samafa (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
erst die Vorgeschichte.
War ja mit meinem HT nicht ganz zufrieden und dazu kam noch das ich Probleme mit den LWS habe. Ich dachte mir eine gefederte Sattelstütze wäre nicht schlecht. "Aber das HT naja, wenn Du so anfängst, schau Dich um und such Dir ein Fullyrahmen und bau die vorhandenen Komponeten um", kam mir in den Sinn.
Gedacht, getan. Fullyrahmen gefunden ein Marin East Peak ist es.
Ein Arbeitskollege bat sich an mir die Komponeten umzubauen, da ich über diverse Spezialwerkzeug nicht verfüge, nahm ich an.
Hat auch super geklappt. Konnte fast alles von meinem "alten" übernehmen, bis auf den Lenker und die Sattelstütze.
Als ich dann endlich das Rad wieder zuhause hatte, machte ich mich über den Lenkerwechsel her. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk dachte ich. Leider hat er mir einen kürzen Lenker verbaut (damit er die Schaltung und Bremszüge montieren konnte) und jetzt sind die Schalt-Bremszüge, durch den neuen Lenker, sehr knapp bemessen.

Ok. wird schon gehen. Denkste.

Jetzt zu meinem Frust.
Das Rad ist von der Sitzposition her viel angenehmer als das HT.
Aber wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin habe ich das Ghost Shifting oder Geisterschaltung hinten auf der Kasette. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff. Und vor allem wenn ich einfedere. 
Ganz ehrlich die leichteste bin ich nicht. Aber das kann doch nicht sein. Oder ?
Ich habe auch Angst wenn ich einen Berg hochfahren will aus dem Sattel zu gehen, wegen des Ghost shifting. 

Soll ich überhaupt da selbst handanlegen oder gebe ich sowas in die Werkstatt. Habe auch nicht das Geld für ne teuere Reperatur.
Ich bin so gefrustet, das es schon keinen Spaß mehr macht übehaupt sich aufs Rad zu setzen.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

Kombiniere



samafa schrieb:


> ... und jetzt sind die Schalt-Bremszüge, durch den neuen Lenker, sehr knapp bemessen.



mit



samafa schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin habe ich das Ghost Shifting oder Geisterschaltung hinten auf der Kasette. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff. Und vor allem wenn ich einfedere.



-> das Ghostshifting entsteht höchstwahrscheinlich durch die zu kurzen Züge.

Mach die Züge länger und du wirst höchstwahrscheinlich Ruhe haben. Ich mache meine Züge immer so lange, dass der Lenker sich bei einem Sturz einmal um sich selbst drehen kann, ohne dass etwas abreißt. Sieht nicht so "aufgeräumt" aus, aber es ist sicherer 
Beim Fully musst du auch die Längung durchs Einfedern noch berücksichtigen. Ein straff gespannter Zug wird Probleme machen, wenn der Hinterbau federt. 

Um die Züge länger zu machen, brauchst du neue Innenzüge (Schaltzüge) und neue Außenhüllen. Wenn du keine hydraulische Bremse hast, brauchst du auch für die Bremse neue Innenzüge und neue Außenhüllen. Diese unterscheiden sich von den Schaltzügen (darauf achten beim Kauf). Werkzeug: sehr guter Seitenschneider oder noch besser eine Bowdenzug-Zange, einen (5er) Inbus, und je nachdem welche Schalt/Bremsgriffe du hast für den Zugwechsel am Griff das entsprechende Werkzeug -> das findest du in der Bedienanleitung deiner Griffe raus, oder einfach durch schauen und logisches Kombinieren.

Frag doch deinen Kollegen, ob er dir dabei wieder helfen kann, und schau genau zu, dann kannst du's beim nächsten Mal selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (9. Juli 2013)

@scylla
Das mit dem Kollegen ist so ne Sache.
1. Wohnt der ca. 50 km von mir weg.
2. Hab ihn schon mehrfach darauf angesprochen was das sein könnte. Als Antwort habe ich bekommen, das ich an der Schaltung selbst nachjustieren müsste, da er ja ein leichterer Fahrer sei. Bei Ihm hätte ja alles bestens funktioniert, schließlich hat er mehrere Probefahrten gemacht. Bei den Gespräche ist er immer sehr komisch.

Ok. aber nichts desto trotz. Danke für deine Antwort.
Eine Eingrenzung habe ich jetzt schon.


----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

klingt genau nachdem was scylla beschrieben hat
wenn du dich alleine nicht ran traust und dein bekannter sich ein wenig sträubt, wird dir wohl nichts anderes als eine reperatur in der werkstatt übrig bleiben


----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin habe ich das Ghost Shifting oder Geisterschaltung hinten auf der Kasette.
> Ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff. *Und vor allem wenn ich einfedere.*


Der Schaltzug scheint - laut Foto in deinem Album - auf dem Stück zwischen der Befestigung 
am Oberrohr und der Schwinge etwas zu kurz zu sein, so dass er beim einfedern am Dämpfer hängen bleibt


----------



## samafa (9. Juli 2013)

@4mate
Also ich beobachte bzw. höre das, wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin, die Hülle des Zuges am Dämpfer klappert.
Wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze kann ich die Hülle ein wenig hin und her schieben. ist nicht viel aber es geht.
Wenn ich dann auf dem Sattel sitze ist dies nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Bettina (9. Juli 2013)

Wie ist denn bei der Geometrie eine bessere Verlegung möglich? Eine größere Schlaufe macht samafa evtl. auch nicht froh.


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> @4mate
> Also ich beobachte bzw. höre das, wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin, die Hülle des Zuges am Dämpfer klappert.
> Wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze kann ich die Hülle ein wenig hin und her schieben. ist nicht viel aber es geht.
> Wenn ich dann auf dem Sattel sitze ist dies nicht mehr möglich.



wenn du die Außenhülle auf dem Innenzug bzw. zwischen den Anschlägen hin- und her schieben kannst, dann ist sie ganz eindeutig zu kurz. 
Es muss an der Stelle keine große "Schlaufe" verlegt werden, aber es muss so sein, dass auch im komplett ausgefederten Zustand (=unbelastet im Stand) die Außenhülle spielfrei zwischen den Anschlägen sitzt. Eine ganz minimale Biegung würde ich vielleicht schon einbauen, die stört optisch nicht und es ist auf jeden Fall viel besser als ein lose Zughülle 

Das ist deswegen notwendig, da die Länge, den der Innenzug vom Zuganschlag des Schaltwerks bis zum Schalthebel vorne beschreibt, immer gleich sein muss. Am Schalthebel wird ein definiertes Stück vom Innenzug "eingeholt" oder freigegeben, und so wird der Schaltvorgang bestimmt. Das vorne "eingeholte" Stück Innenzug zieht nämlich dann hinten am Schaltwerk selbiges an die gewünschte Position. 
Wenn jetzt die Außenhülle zu kurz ist, so dass sie zwischen den Anschlägen Spiel hat, dann ist die oben erwähnte Länge des Innenzugs vom hintersten Zuganschlag bis zum Schaltwerk nicht mehr fest definiert. Je nachdem, wie sich der Hinterbau bewegt, wird so der Innenzug entweder strammer gespannt oder er wird loser... ohne dass man vorne am Schalthebel schalten würde. Das führt zu ungewollten Schaltvorgängen -> Ghostshifting.

Vorne am Lenker sind die Züge auf dem Foto übrigens auch imho viel zu kurz. Wenn das Rad mal umfällt und der Lenker etwas weiter einschlägt, sind die Züge ab.

Ich würde das nochmal alles überarbeiten, sowohl Brems- als auch Schaltzüge. Einzig der Zug zur vorderen Bremse kann so bleiben.


----------



## samafa (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das jetzt in der Werkstatt machen lasse, was würde mich das preislich (ca.) kosten.


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juli 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt in der Werkstatt machen lasse, was würde mich das preislich (ca.) kosten.



kommt auf die Wekrstatt, Arbeitszeit und das Material an was verwendet wird. Geh doch einfach mal zum Fahrradladen, zeig denen dein Problem und dann frag nach einem ungefähren Preis. 100% genaue Preise sagen die einem meistens eh nicht. Ist ja im Prinzip wie bei der Werkstatt vom Auto.


----------

